# PRP rejected on 26b spouse



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

well i got rejection on 26b as it says according to their record i m not married for 5 years

but we applied on the basis of spousal relationship that exisit before 9 sep 2011 when we applied for our first trp application

we finally got married jan 2016 in muslim community, the reason for the delay was first the sickness period and death of my father in law and then year later death of my mother in law 

we got 10 days to appeal

anyone going thru same, they say we must submit a notary affidavit of declaration of relationship but that we did and commisioned at police station

any advice

appreciate in advance


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Fashyman,so sorry to hear about your rejection.It seems like your option is to file your appeal together with the affidavits they require,we know DHA have diesease of loosing papers e.g the over 4000 applications they lost,just pray that they don't loose yours(affidavits)this time.As a matter of interest,when did you put in your original application and at which office.How long did it take for the application to be adjudicated and did you have a contact person at DHA- have been waiting for my section 26b PR application for over 21 months now and counting.

Regards

N


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

FASHYMAN said:


> well i got rejection on 26b as it says according to their record i m not married for 5 years
> 
> but we applied on the basis of spousal relationship that exisit before 9 sep 2011 when we applied for our first trp application
> 
> ...



For a PRP of Citizenship you have to be married officially for +5years. In your case i think you have to apply for an "accompanying spouse visa' which unfortunately does not grant your spouse so many opportunities like taking up employment etc..


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

so how i prove relationship of almost 6 years and for that its the same category to apply for PRP 26b


----------

